# A Few Random Machinist Pics



## alloy (Jan 29, 2016)

Found these on a Facebook group called machinist talk.


----------



## alloy (Jan 29, 2016)

I like this one.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Jan 29, 2016)

Brings back memories. Especially the 3rd. Picture.


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Is that a CNC milling machine made out of Legos, fantastic.  Is it static or does it have XYZ function?*


----------



## alloy (Jan 29, 2016)

eugene13 said:


> *Is that a CNC milling machine made out of Legos, fantastic.  Is it static or does it have XYZ function?*



Don't know.  Go on Facebook and look up "machinist talk"  and see if you can ask the person that posted it.


----------

